# [PPOTW] Portal Poll of the Week - Who will sell the most hardware next gen?



## T-hug (Jun 18, 2013)

Bit late with this weeks poll sorry about that!
The question is simple, let us know your answers!


If you have an idea for a poll you would like us to see on the portal, just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title, along with the question and answers.


----------



## emigre (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm going to say Sony because they wound the most cohesive in what they want the PS4 to be and they want to achieve it. They've clearly listened to the criticism they received regarding the PS3 and that's been evident in how they've managed the PS4. They want it easy for third parties, they want to make it 'open' to attract a wide array of content, they've improved the controller, they've got nearly all of their studios on next gen content, the price is good. The Playstation leadership just sound really cohesive which makes me feel they know what they're doing.

For that I reckon in this insanely early stage they'll sell the most hardware.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 18, 2013)

Nintendo cos they have Mario and Link!


----------



## Gahars (Jun 18, 2013)

Ouya.

...

Okay, okay, laughing time is over. Nintendo has horribly squandered their lead at this point, and from all the goodwill Sony's garnered (and the absolute pounding Microsoft is taking), I'd guess that the PS4 will come out on top this generation.

Of course, anything can change, so we'll have to see how it all plays out.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 18, 2013)

Sony has my vote. I mean Nintendo could pull it together but we'll see after this year is over.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice idea, let's see how long the 'temp will keep this up  I think Sony will win, I really liked Microsoft the past generation, but it's not looking good for them at all. I wonder if this generation will kill the Xbox as we know it?


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nintendo And Sony.
because They Are badasses.

Microsoft Didn´t Attracted me so much.......


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 18, 2013)

Honestly, I can't decide between WiiU or PS4.

Nintendo has only sold a couple million units so far, but if there's anything to go by, if they smarten up they can gain a whole lot of speed, like the PS3 did late in it's life.

However, right now, PS4 seems to be getting a good amount of build up and might come bursting out of the gates. But they could get dumb. I'm gonna say WiiU just because I can't choose both and I believe the console will boom.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 18, 2013)

I would say Sony, but I have a feeling Nintendo has some trick they'll pull out of their ass and boost sales. MS = lol no.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 18, 2013)

Sony is more like it in the near future ...but in the long run, I guess Nintendo has a high chance of getting more traction actually  ...more affordable, bigger age range, and probably will have more games in the future (and more dev's support when the sells start to get better)..   ..so yeah, voting Nintendo for the long run.


----------



## Heavenlydeath (Jun 18, 2013)

I voted other for the ouya because xbone is gonna flop and it will play what gamers love... angry birds


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2013)

I say nintendo will sell more, because they don't have those annoying "security measures" of the other companies, i'd hate to be on-line to play, also i like to have control over what system I play my games, not "if you play on another console, you'll have to pay a fee" i hope microsoft blow up and set an example to the other companies. if not, i hope all the game industry die, because i'm getting tired of this shit.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 18, 2013)

ediskywalker said:


> I say nintendo will sell more, because they don't have those annoying "security measures" of the other companies, i'd hate to be on-line to play, also i like to have control over what system I play my games, not "if you play on another console, you'll have to pay a fee"* i hope microsoft blow up and set an example to the other companies. if not, i hope all the game industry die, because i'm getting tired of this shit.*


 
WHOA WHOA WHOA! What...? Stay away from video games if you're tired of it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA! What...? Stay away from video games if you're tired of it.


don't get me wrong, i like video games the way it is, put the game and play, i play video games since atari (off course I had my atari when genesis and snes lead the market), and the next generation seems to be the worse for traditional games (maybe you are some punkass that have good internet connection and don't give a damm about collecting games, that's not my case, I want to play my games on the console I want, it could be my console or a friend console, I don't want to have my game registered with a single console and don't want to depend on internet to play, even Steam that is an online game shop does not require internet to play most of games, the internet in Brazil is a shit and even if it was not, I don't want to depend on it to play.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm gonna have to go with Sony.

Following past trends that Nintendo systems have followed ever since real, non-Sega competition came into play, the Wii was certainly an anomaly. Nintendo won't see that kind of success again, at least not with the Wii U, with how their systems generally sell. The only way the Wii U will pick up is if they cut the price because at $350, the Wii U will be completely slaughtered by the competition. As it stands, in a few years time, developers may be hard pressed to do better than lazy ports to the Wii U, if they're worth it at all, when considering the gap in hardware between the PS4, One, and then the Wii U. When you consider that supposedly the PS4 is so much more powerful than the One that differences will be noticeable out of the gate, that doesn't exactly bode well for the Wii U, being weaker than both. With that said, I don't feel the first party will continue to provide any sort of pull that will move more than maybe 30 million to 40 million systems on the outside throughout the life of the Wii U, and that's only if the third parties don't entirely abandon it. The PS4 has established itself as new, different, appealing, easy to access, minimal online fees (as nice as free is, if $5 a month gets better service + free stuff, sign me up), powerful, and the best choice for a developer looking to really do something amazing with the tools at their disposal.

I feel that Sony will get the third parties, the majority of the third party exclusives, and will ultimately sell far better than the competition. I think the PS4 will place itself among the PS1 and PS2 and break the 100 million sales mark, placing Sony back on the throne where really, it belongs.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 18, 2013)

ediskywalker said:


> don't get me wrong, i like video games the way it is, put the game and play, i play video games since atari (off course I had my atari when genesis and snes lead the market), and the next generation seems to be the worse for traditional games (maybe you are some punkass that have good internet connection and don't give a damm about collecting games, that's not my case, I want to play my games on the console I want, it could be my console or a friend console, I don't want to have my game registered with a single console and don't want to depend on internet to play, even Steam that is an online game shop does not require internet to play most of games, the internet in Brazil is a shit and even if it was not, I don't want to depend on it to play.


 
Don't buy the Xbox One. Wii U or PS4 don't require internet nor are games tied to an account.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Don't buy the Xbox One. Wii U or PS4 don't require internet nor are games tied to an account.


That' why I said "* i hope microsoft blow up and set an example to the other companies. if not, i hope all the game industry die, because i'm getting tired of this shit." *


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 18, 2013)

Nintendo cuz this is GBAtemp


----------



## Walker D (Jun 18, 2013)

ediskywalker said:


> That' why I said " i hope microsoft blow up and set an example to the other companies. if not, i hope all the game industry die, because i'm getting tired of this shit."* *


 
I think that what you meant was something like: "Microsoft online and DRM policies stinks, and for that it should be hit hard    ...other companies should then use it as a example and not follow Microsoft steps, otherwise, the game industry would be dead to me."

right?

and yeah, you sentence was really misleading...  choose better words next time..


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 18, 2013)

If you have money, or at least an i7 with 16gb and, lets say, a GeForce 660 GTX or something above it, you dont need nothing from this generation.

As I have only a Core 2 Duo, 2gb with an 8400 series, and few bucks, I would go with PS4, and I'll miss forza 5 forever.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 18, 2013)

On MS if we are just talking raw sales
If they are pitching it, and possibly a cut down version, as a cable box or appliance might that become something like a mobile phone (US numbers of some 138 million - http://www.comscore.com/Insights/Pr..._2013_U.S._Smartphone_Subscriber_Market_Share ) vs 3ds (VGChartz I know but 31 million- http://www.vgchartz.com/analysis/platform_totals/ ) situation?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2013)

Walker D said:


> I think that what you meant was something like: "Microsoft online and DRM policies stinks, and for that it should be hit hard ...other companies should then use it as a example and not follow Microsoft steps, otherwise, the game industry would be dead to me."
> 
> right?
> 
> and yeah, you sentence was really misleading... choose better words next time..


yeah, you got it right, i'll try to express better next time


----------



## mkdms14 (Jun 19, 2013)

I say that next home console will probably be Sony's PS4.  For handheld I say Nintendo's 3ds.  Sony needs to now fix the vita or drop it stop this little game they have been playing.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 19, 2013)

I voted for Sony since MS did everything in it's power to hand them the win except flat out telling people to buy a PS4. Nintendo will be a respectable 2nd, as they ceased really caring about the other companies a while ago. (Or, 1st if you cheat and add in the 3DS sales, lol).


----------



## Slammin'JamminPowerDunker (Jun 19, 2013)

The Ouya will sell the most consoles!
R-right guys?



....guys?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 19, 2013)

I think it'll be nintendo. Sure, hardcore gamers are a very vocal group and will no doubt crown the PS4 as the best stuff of the generation...but in terms of sales, casual gamers (or that other gaming 'minority' group: women) tend to go with the cheapest option.

And I'd vote for the ouya if I believed it would have a decent interface and interesting games for casual people, as well as the publicity needed to compete with the big guys.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 19, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I think it'll be nintendo. Sure, hardcore gamers are a very vocal group and will no doubt crown the PS4 as the best stuff of the generation...but in terms of sales, casual gamers (or that other gaming 'minority' group: women) tend to go with the cheapest option.
> 
> And I'd vote for the ouya if I believed it would have a decent interface and interesting games for casual people, as well as the publicity needed to compete with the big guys.


The thing is, the casual gamer was what sold the Wii. If you're casual, the system better have casual titles, otherwise the person isn't buying. The Wii sold well because it tapped into the otherwise rather untouched casual gamer market, which pretty much belonged exclusively to online flash games previously. Anymore, the casual crowd has more moved towards the more practical smart phone industry that provides multiple services they'd all like in a single package. Likely being something they'd own anyways, it's an easy investment for them to make. Essentially, you have to discount the casual crowd because it has moved beyond console gaming. Plus, Nintendo made it a point to say that this generation, they weren't aiming for the younger or the casual crowd. They wanted to attract the hard core gamers. Except for the standard first party titles like the Mario Lands and Parties, etc., the Wii U already isn't setting up to be a super casual friendly system.

Just figure, there will be those who purchase a system simply because it's a cheaper console. There always are. Generally they aren't informed gamers. They're just those who want a next gen console and will take whatever works. That doesn't mean they'll sell the most though. It just means there will be those on a budget who will make the budget choice. As of now though, that's fairly irrelevant seeing as Nintendo is still selling their overpriced 32GB bundle at the price of $350. If they don't put out a permanent price cut by the holiday season, they will definitely lose potentially millions of sales to the PS4 set at a modest $400 simply because at that point, $50 hardly makes it or breaks it for most people.


----------



## exangel (Jun 19, 2013)

As a PC gamer with a massive Steam collection and Android library, I think *nVidia* is going to shake the scene up a lot.  The Shield brings Android and PC Gaming together in a way that Ouya is currently underdeveloped for, and Sony probably won't be able to keep up with.  I pay no heed to XBOX One, nor Wii U, unless they drop the Wii U pricepoint and churn some more titles out.   Sony is probably going to be strong, likely sell more consoles if we're just putting it up against the nVidia Shield unit, but the nVidia Shield rides on Windows and Android which is something Sony just can't do.  In the long run I think nVidia can fully upend console gaming in the next generation if marketed right.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 19, 2013)

I think this could be a tight race between Nintendo and Sony.
I personally lean more towards Nintendo and think if they take the PS4 as a threat and change their game up before the holiday season, they could sell more hardware. But if they don't and continue with the same game they've been playing since release Sony's going to become an even greater threat to them.

I am not even going to count the XFlopONE in this race because I am pretty sure it's already dead before it even came out.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 19, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> The thing is, the casual gamer was what sold the Wii. If you're casual, the system better have casual titles, otherwise the person isn't buying. The Wii sold well because it tapped into the otherwise rather untouched casual gamer market, which pretty much belonged exclusively to online flash games previously. Anymore, the casual crowd has more moved towards the more practical smart phone industry that provides multiple services they'd all like in a single package. Likely being something they'd own anyways, it's an easy investment for them to make. Essentially, you have to discount the casual crowd because it has moved beyond console gaming. Plus, Nintendo made it a point to say that this generation, they weren't aiming for the younger or the casual crowd. They wanted to attract the hard core gamers. Except for the standard first party titles like the Mario Lands and Parties, etc., the Wii U already isn't setting up to be a super casual friendly system.


I think that attraction to the hardcore gamers kind of died the moment sony and microsoft turned out to be releasing new consoles as well. And you're probably right a good deal of the real casual gamers went to tablets, phones and low-to-medium pc's (probably still running XP). But I think some will remain.




			
				Nathan Drake" said:
			
		

> Just figure, there will be those who purchase a system simply because it's a cheaper console. There always are. Generally they aren't informed gamers. They're just those who want a next gen console and will take whatever works. That doesn't mean they'll sell the most though. It just means there will be those on a budget who will make the budget choice. As of now though, that's fairly irrelevant seeing as Nintendo is still selling their overpriced 32GB bundle at the price of $350. If they don't put out a permanent price cut by the holiday season, they will definitely lose potentially millions of sales to the PS4 set at a modest $400 simply because at that point, $50 hardly makes it or breaks it for most people.


I agree it won't be for the 50 bucks difference that they'll go for wiiu. But the brand/reputation is what will draw in most of those. For non-gamers, what they'll hear of the xbone will scare them off (at least until well after launch), and it may make them suspicious on the PS4 as well (the rumours on their end aren't good either). But for all their bad product handling, nintendo's reputation is still about games that are actually fun.


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I agree it won't be for the 50 bucks difference that they'll go for wiiu. But the brand/reputation is what will draw in most of those. For non-gamers, what they'll hear of the xbone will scare them off (at least until well after launch), and it may make them suspicious on the PS4 as well *(the rumours on their end aren't good either)*. But for all their bad product handling, nintendo's reputation is still about games that are actually fun.


 

What rumours?


----------



## Walker D (Jun 19, 2013)

I was curious about what the 6 that voted on Microsoft and the 4 that voted on Other (Ouya?  ) have to say about it..


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 20, 2013)

Need to restart this poll now!


----------



## AaronZ (Jun 20, 2013)

Sony will easily win next gen, they're back to their PS1/PS2 attitudes. I'd really like to see Nintendo take it though, they're the only ones now not putting up a BS paywall for online.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jun 22, 2013)

I strongly believe it'd be Sony because I feel that Sony has made less mistakes this year!


----------



## hassr (Jun 22, 2013)

Apple will probably sell the most units over the next generation if they bring the App Store to a television device.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 23, 2013)

def. Sony and especially if they announce Oculus Rift support.


----------

